# Help amar today by voting



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Posted this in the Maltese section but for those coming to the Rescue section, today is the day to vote for Shiloh, American Maltese Assoc. Rescue's (AMAR) miracle dog in order to help win up to $5000 for AMAR. It's a bracket competition and *today is the one day* to vote for Shiloh to help him go to the next round. Please help and spread the word. Thanks! Here's the lnk: Tournament of Tails | Petplan
:chili::chili:GO TEAM SHILOH!:chili::chili:


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

Voted again!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I went to vote again, but it showed a paw print as already voted. How did you do it Kim?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

silverhaven said:


> I went to vote again, but it showed a paw print as already voted. How did you do it Kim?





kd1212 said:


> Voted again!!!


Thnaks. :chili::chili: I think you can only vote twice on the same device so maybe it allows you to use other devices once as well.


----------



## kd1212 (Nov 5, 2013)

silverhaven said:


> I went to vote again, but it showed a paw print as already voted. How did you do it Kim?


I think Susan got it right. I'm almost positive I voted yesterday on my cell (crazy busy day at work, so I'm not 100%) and today the computer!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

You can vote on different devices, ipad, phone and p.c., but only today until midnight. Its just a 24 hr voting, until the next match up. Thanks for the help!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> You can vote on different devices, ipad, phone and p.c., but only today until midnight. Its just a 24 hr voting, until the next match up. Thanks for the help!!!!


Hoping we make the next match up.:chili::chili: You get a certain amount per round, right, Edie? So each one helps and gets us toward the big prize. :chili:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava has drummed up some votes for Shiloh!!! ....she's good like that...:innocent:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

plenty pets 20 said:


> You can vote on different devices, ipad, phone and p.c., but only today until midnight. Its just a 24 hr voting, until the next match up. Thanks for the help!!!!


Great! I will round up our devices :thumbsup:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Susan, we are greedy and want the big prize. LOL Of course we will be happy with anything, but shooting for the top. :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Ava has drummed up some votes for Shiloh!!! ....she's good like that...:innocent:


Pat - I knew she would be. She's got skills!! :wub:


silverhaven said:


> Great! I will round up our devices :thumbsup:


Thanks so much, Maureen. Get those little doggies..and electronic devices rounded up. Yeeha!


plenty pets 20 said:


> Susan, we are greedy and want the big prize. LOL Of course we will be happy with anything, but shooting for the top. :chili:


I know, Edie. I'm afraid to dream that big but with everyone's help, we can do it. :chili::chili: It is nice to know that PetPlan's giving money to various levels instead of many contests where it's only winner take all. :thumbsup: I think Shiloh can go all the way. We'll have to strategize each level.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

done on all devices!


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I wish they gave us the number of votes, but just that we are number 1. 
Hope the Humane Society doesnt have a last minute surge.
At least this contest is short lived.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:WE DID IT!!:cheer: AMAR's Shiloh won his bracket and moves up to the next level of competition. Thank you all so much for voting and sharing. Couldn't have done it without all of you. Isn't this a great way to give a donation to a rescue without spending a cent? :chili: Hope they make it to the $5000 prize. :aktion033: I'll let you know when his next round starts.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Great job everyone. Round one down and 3 to go. :aktion033:
Thanks so much for helping. 
Susan will post the next round when it is posted.


----------

